# Are Tricep Pushdowns as Effective as Skull Crushers?



## the_general64 (Apr 13, 2006)

i usually do 4 sets of close grip bench presses followed by 4 sets of skull crushers. bur the skull crushers tear up my elbows and i always end uo throwing them out. can i sustitute the crushers w/ pushdowns or is there another excercise i could do instead of the crushers...


----------



## mike456 (Apr 13, 2006)

pushdowns are good


----------



## fufu (Apr 13, 2006)

pushdowns would be a good substitute IMO. Single handed db extentions are ok too. Or dips?


----------



## maxpro2 (Apr 13, 2006)

the_general64 said:
			
		

> i usually do 4 sets of close grip bench presses followed by 4 sets of skull crushers. bur the skull crushers tear up my elbows and i always end uo throwing them out. can i sustitute the crushers w/ pushdowns or is there another excercise i could do instead of the crushers...



If you are not doing dips, get on that shit immediately!

I overhead tricep extensions are good too; not as good as dips though.


----------



## Tough Old Man (Apr 13, 2006)

I could build triceps jacking off as good as doing tricep pushdowns. NO to your ?


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 15, 2006)

the_general64 said:
			
		

> i usually do 4 sets of close grip bench presses followed by 4 sets of skull crushers. bur the skull crushers tear up my elbows and i always end uo throwing them out. can i sustitute the crushers w/ pushdowns or is there another excercise i could do instead of the crushers...




Pushdowns on a rope, straight bar, angled bar.  Or you can take the straight bar and turn your hands upside down to a supinated grip and make a pushdown into a kind of pull down.


----------

